# Weary of Sensationalistic E-mails from Tolle Lege Press



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 17, 2010)

OK, first of all, Tolle Lege press puts out some good stuff but I get e-mails from them, regularly, that lack sobriety. I received one a couple of days ago with the title: *ACLU terrified by reprint of 140 year-old book....*

Right. If I call up the ACLU will I, indeed, find that the heads of the ACLU are terrified by the publishing of this book? Seriously?

Here's the text inside the e-mail:



> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][SIZE=+2]*The ACLU's Worst Nightmare is Back in Print!*[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][SIZE=+3]The [/SIZE][SIZE=+3]Christian Life & Character of the Civil Institutions of the United States[/SIZE][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"I was debating an ACLU attorney at Christmas on an NPR station. I pulled out a photocopy of _The Christian Life and Character of the Civil Institutions of the United States_ and said to her: "Until you answer this book, the ACLU can't make a case against America's Christian founding." She was shocked when she saw it. She asked where I had gotten it. The only thing that gave her relief was the fact that the book was not in print. But now it is.[/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Be afraid ACLU. Be very afraid. Morris packs _The Christian Life and Character_ with page after page of original source material making the case that America was founded as a Christian nation. The evidence is unanswerable and irrefutable. This 1000-page book will astound you and send enemies of Christianity into shock. Keep in mind that it was published in 1864 and has been out of print for more than a century. It has been newly typeset using a very readable font and added subheads." *Hardback, 1060 pages!*[/FONT]



I don't dispute the foundational character of our nation, having studied what "Nature and Nature's God..." implied to 18th Century writers and the grounding of laws in Scripture until Positive Law came into vogue in the late 19th Century. Nevertheless, I don't think Truth is served by making claims that liberals are terrified by a re-print of a book.

Legal positivism long ago absorbed ideas like this and I really don't think anyone at the ACLU will give this a second thought. I think it's a good thing for people to read history and imagine this is a good book.

I simply believe the book can be commended without the sensationalism.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 17, 2010)

So you're calling the writer a liar?

I am willing to believe that he had that interchange with an ACLU attorney... but that he took the ALCU woman's apparent shock the wrong way. He took it as, "Oh! The secret weapon that will expose my lies!" She likely meant it as, "I can't believe I'm wasting my time interacting with this nut job who thinks that some 100+ year old out of print and completely unheard of book is in any way relevant."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 17, 2010)

I used the word "sensationalistic" not "lies". I suppose it's possible the person who wrote it really believes that the ACLU is terrified by the publishing of this book.


----------



## Mushroom (Jun 17, 2010)

Is Jay Sekulo writing their ad copy?


----------



## Wayne (Jun 17, 2010)

That ad copy has been around a while. I think it dates back to Vision Forum or Newsmax. Probably cut and paste usage by Tolle Lege.


----------



## Galatians220 (Jun 17, 2010)

Wayne said:


> That ad copy has been around a while. I think it dates back to Vision Forum or Newsmax. Probably cut and paste usage by Tolle Lege.



Exactly! The Tea Party Express and the Patriot Depot are using _that very anecdote_ and description of it in pitching that particular book. They bring it back every so often. Too bad that Tolle Lege has just cut and pasted it. Sorry to read that. _>Disillusionment sets in - yet again...<_

Margaret


----------



## toddpedlar (Jun 17, 2010)

The common thread is Brandon Vallorani, VP of American Vision, and also CEO and founder of Tolle Lege Press.... the same exact verbiage is used in advertising on the American Vision site (of course it is - it's the same text) and of course we all know how restrained and gentle Gary DeMar, _et alia_ are.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 18, 2010)

For the sake of honesty, I would want to know WHO, precisely, had a Christmas debate on an NPR station with WHAT attorney from the ACLU, and when did that debate occur?


----------



## Christusregnat (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever heard of hyperbole?


----------



## R Harris (Jun 18, 2010)

toddpedlar said:


> The common thread is Brandon Vallorani, VP of American Vision, and also CEO and founder of Tolle Lege Press.... the same exact verbiage is used in advertising on the American Vision site (of course it is - it's the same text) and of course we all know how restrained and gentle Gary DeMar, _et alia_ are.



Well, I give DeMar some slack, and I think you would too if you go to his message boards and see what he has to deal with. He frequently gets challenges from dispensationalists and atheists seeking to "convert" him. At first, he would correspond with them directly but kindly and show them their errors. But like Zulu warriors in the war movies, they just keep coming. Now he doesn't even bother to respond to them; it is a waste of time. (There is currently a thread there by a guy who goes by the name "Two Spirits" who says he has absolute proof that the futurist view of Revelation is correct; others are dealing with him, but DeMar doesn't bother.)

Yeah, some of the Tolle Lege and American Vision ads due tend to hype things; but they are in a ministry trying to push (i.e. market) their materials and bring in money, so they have to appeal to the senses to some degree. But yes, being truthful and less sensationalistic would be a good thing.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jun 22, 2010)

Why don't you send them a detailed letter about why you believe they should stop this practice? I keep a secondary e-mail account, which I enter on the required e-mail line of the forms, when I do something on line that I expect to receive a bunch of unwanted solicitation from. I go to it once a week and delete the 200+ junk mails after quickly scanning the titles for something useful.


----------



## Theogenes (Jun 24, 2010)

Christusregnat said:


> Has anyone ever heard of hyperbole?


 
I've never, ever, in a million years ever heard of something called "hyperbole" 

Here's the Epitome of Hyerbole: Brian Regan s Epitome Of Hyperbole 4/5 - Bing Videos


----------



## Jack K (Jun 24, 2010)

Sensationalistic tactics work to drive sales. It's very tempting to resort to them. It's even more tempting for political/religious advocacy groups who're in need of contributions. VERY tempting. Because such tactics work very well in terms of bringing in money.

As believers, we must resist and be above such tactics. We also should recognize them when they're used on us, as you did, and not give in to them.


----------



## torstar (Jun 24, 2010)

Jack K said:


> Sensationalistic tactics work to drive sales. It's very tempting to resort to them. It's even more tempting for political/religious advocacy groups who're in need of contributions. VERY tempting. Because such tactics work very well in terms of bringing in money.
> 
> As believers, we must resist and be above such tactics. We also should recognize them when they're used on us, as you did, and not give in to them.


 

no points for recognizing this as total rubbish. 

and you simply unsubscribe.


----------

